# Remeber this clip from last year!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto ... 62&cat=517

I love this little clip!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Cool!!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

MAKIN ME ITCHY TREX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arg, when I see the birds maple leafing in my face like that this spring I'm not going to be able to contain my laughter and I'm going to have a mess of poop to clean up in my blind when it's all over.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You guys have to stop doing this to me. :lol: I'm trying to study for two tests I have tomorrow, and watching stuff like this and reading about the Spring season is keeping me from studying.  It won't get here fast enough.


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe this one surfaced again. I filmed that one in 04, and I can't wait to get back at it! Good luck to all this spring!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The thing is I cant believe you guys smoked the migrators like that. I love the last segement of the clip where you can see the front of the tornado and "S" going all the way up and off the view finder!!. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

I still had that in my Favorites... That is some great migrator footage and some sweet tunes too..

March is getting closer!!! :thumb:


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

We smoked 104 that day and even had better action two days before that, but I couldn't put the gun down. Looking back and seeing how that video took off I wish I would have added more to that video clip. I have a bunch of big tornados coming in that day. I have been watching it daily to inspire me to work harder on the decoys. The entire footage of that one flock you are talking about is pretty cool to watch. I will try to get some more footage this year.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

KZ3,

Keep em comin, That clip never gets old!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I love that clip as well. Music is perfect for it. Gotta love the migrators and SD. :beer:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

SD: greatest state in the nation...shh!


----------

